# Boched The Cure In The Heat.



## vocalfurball (Jul 27, 2011)

Its been so hot here, I over dried a batch of Kandy Kush. It has the fast dried taste. Are There any options to improve this or just choke it down.:hubba::bong2:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 27, 2011)

The dry and the cure are two separate things--you believe that you overdried, but have you done a good cure?  A lot of the good taste happens with the cure.  And often when you believe that you have overdried, you have not.  However, if my bud gets dry, I put a nice piece of green bud in with the overdry bud.


----------



## Locked (Jul 27, 2011)

Same here.....I will jar it up with a wet bud for a bit.


----------



## jesuse (Jul 28, 2011)

good idea folks,, with wet bud!! my budy uses lemon or orange peel, iv alwas thought mybe fan leaf or 2 would do the job if needed,,,peace[j]


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Jul 28, 2011)

vocalfurball said:
			
		

> Its been so hot here, I over dried a batch of Kandy Kush. It has the fast dried taste. Are There any options to improve this or just choke it down.:hubba::bong2:



I add 65%rh beads to my jar for the cure.  they will maintain the humidity at 65%, in your jar.  I have found bud cures well, and smokes well at 65%.

hxxp://www.heartfeltindustries.com/products.asp?cat=65%25+Rh+Humidity+Beads

HomieHogleg


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 28, 2011)

Does the bud still look green Vocal?

eace:


----------



## vocalfurball (Jul 28, 2011)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Does the bud still look green Vocal?
> 
> eace:


  It is a greenish brown. Ive been putting a green bud in the jars 24 hrs on 24 hrs off.


----------



## vocalfurball (Aug 7, 2011)

I have the RH in the jars up to 65%.


----------



## Roddy (Aug 7, 2011)

If reading correctly, once past a certain dryness, there's no return. Adding buds will help with making it moist for overall "texture", but if you've overdried past the magic number (would have to look in the curing guide for that number), I think you're done with the cure!

Here it is: *As stated before, the cure dies at -55%. It is ok for the cure to be dead if you have reached your desired cure level as later remoisturing can easily bring that bud back into your prefered smoking range. But, you can also continue the cure for long time periods and the trick to this is to stay above the 55% level.*

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54451


----------



## vocalfurball (Aug 7, 2011)

I will still give it some time see what happens.


----------



## Roddy (Aug 8, 2011)

Can't hurt much, good luck!


----------



## vocalfurball (Sep 9, 2011)

Time has helped ,I tried some today and it was much better. Thanks to all for the help.


----------



## jesuse (Sep 10, 2011)

times a healer!! wow you hangd in ther good i would have yoked it on up regardless ha.peace[j]:icon_smile:


----------

